# Crystal Throttle, anybody try it?



## 420benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I was lucky enough to have won a pack on another site and I am curious if anyone here has tried it. I found a couple gjs about it and she is very impressive. AfwreckxCrystal Trident. Beautiful, bluish, huge buds that are supposedly super sweet. I can't wait to try her. I asked the breeder about outdoors and he said it was so good, he bought some from his buddy that grew it outside.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 10, 2010)

never heard of it.   congrats...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never heard of it either...but hey man...ya can't beat free beans, congrats man...and keep us updated!


----------



## subcool (Mar 13, 2010)

I am pretty sure a buddy of mine over from my old hang out Minitruckin created this strain using a Trainwreck mom and I can't remember the male but when I first saw pics from his seeds I recall being very impressed.

There may be another strain with the same name but I think I am on track here.

Sub


----------



## 420benny (Mar 13, 2010)

Correct Sub, they are from mini. He's the one who gifted them and made them. I am running out of room already for my outdoor girls. I may need to find 2 more patients and expand the garden. I think these beans have been passed around among a small group at bbay is why no one here has seen them. Hopefully I won't screw it up and you can see mine. lol


----------

